# Jumper get-up!



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, I love how Denny turns his head away from the camera, but looks at you with the corner of his eye.

Lookin' good in his baby blue! Nelson has Baby Blue gear as well, but ours is black leather instead of brown.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

LOVE the fourth photo! It looks like he's being all modest, it's cute!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh man what a handsome man!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

awwww! he looks adorable in blue! My colors are Navy Blue and Sunburst Yellow. looks good on literally any coat color. 

sorry you can't walk. But that's what horses do to you... they MAKE you want to ride them!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Eventerdrew - I HAVE to see your Eventing Colors!!!!! I would love to beable to see your sunburst yellow in action...I am very intreagued!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

here's my colors in all their glory  Just for you MIEventer!

first photo is at Heritage Park Horse Trials. My fav pic of my big Uma beastie on XC  The other side of the saddle pad says "Hope for the Journey" in cursive in honor of my grandfather who was an author and phsycologist. It was his motto and for XC, it's very appropriate!

Second pic is to show you my helmet cover. which I don't use very often. At the same place but it was a schooling catch ride on a horse I don't know very well.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great pictures! I am so jealous you got shots of you out on CC! My last event - the photographer was supposed to be at the fences I asked him to be at, but during my ride, he was in his tent printing pictures for the Training Level Riders who already rode........so I got nothing. I was furious.

Love your colors! The blue and yellow are fantastic!!! You need to put yellow electrical tape across your boots!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great pictures Allie! Good choice on the color of the bridle! Love it!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he is so handsome, that is a good color for him. gotta love denny lol.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments! I think he looks better in baby blue than navy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He definitely looks great in baby blue. They make his red pop more than navy would. I am sure that you are really itching to ride him again for more than just a little jaunt for pleasure. I hope you a quick and full recovery so that Denny doesn't get too out of shape. ;P

Of course, you could always loan him to me. LOL.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh man if you were closer I would pay you to ride him, SM!! 
I may have .. not exactly just gone for a little jaunt... I MAY *cough* have actually done 2 full-fledged rides, all 3 gaits on him. *cough* 

Oops.

Yeah, stupid move. The knee is suffering today. Oh well


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh he is hot!! :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww dennys looking good! i havent seen him in awhile!


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Is the breastplate by Mondega? I always thought it looked pretty .
He looks snazzy in jumper gear.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It is! I bought it off of Kelly recently; hardly used at all! It's hanging in a spot of honor in my tack box


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

awwww, what a handsome boy


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> It is! I bought it off of Kelly recently; hardly used at all! It's hanging in a spot of honor in my tack box


Only because it's you


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! Blue looks great on him!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright, I've decided I am going to go Burnt Orange with Nelson since everyone else is going Blue this season. lol.

I just watched an Event over the weekend, my friend was riding Training in it - so I went for moral support, and ah -yeah - almost everyone is baby blue....how rediculous! Last year it was Pink...now.....so many are baby blue. What the?!?!

Last year, absolutely no one was in baby blue - now....it's everywhere. 

Watch, next year, everyone will be Burnt Orange...lol. That Terracotta, rusty color.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just went baby blue because of the browband. Sad to hear it's a fad. Shoot.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I know! *crosses arms and pouts* well, maybe if we hold fast - it'll fade away as a fad and we'll be the true and tried bearers of the blue!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

None of them looked as good as Denny though!


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

He looks adorable in it!


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Denny is probably one of the cutest horses I have ever seen! I love that "I'm pretending that my picture's not being taken, but I know it is" picture! So adorable!


----------

